# Pictures from the Royal Oak swap...



## mickeyc (Sep 24, 2017)

First picture is my stuff.  Didn't get a lot of time to get around a lot.  Very well attended early in the day, then it got HOT!  Great location with bathrooms, food, indoor spaces if you want....thanks Paul for putting on another great show.  I made a few bucks, met some nice people and got a lot of sun.  Hope to do it next year.

Mike


----------



## jpromo (Sep 24, 2017)

It was a good show! I opted for the canopy area (Colorflow was me) thinking I'd hedge against rain, but it helped stave off the unexpected heat as well.

Good crowd, good venue. Surprisingly easy to load into considering the busy area it's located in. Thanks Paul!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 24, 2017)

I like the Elgin


----------



## bashton (Sep 24, 2017)

Another awesome event! Thanks go out to Paul and Anne and the crew for hosting another must do event.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 24, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> View attachment 681729 View attachment 681730 View attachment 681731 View attachment 681732 View attachment 681733 View attachment 681734 View attachment 681736 View attachment 681738
> 
> First picture is my stuff.  Didn't get a lot of time to get around a lot.  Very well attended early in the day, then it got HOT!  Great location with bathrooms, food, indoor spaces if you want....thanks Paul for putting on another great show.  I made a few bucks, met some nice people and got a lot of sun.  Hope to do it next year.
> 
> Mike



thanks so much for the pictures Mike ,there great nice stuff there


----------

